# Stream and iPad 1



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone have this combo and does it work? i have the original ipad (holding out on upgrading till a retina mini) and i cant get it to stream or download to it. it initiates a recording or a transfer but it fails, saying the channel is not available or something went wrong.

i have an iphone 5 and it works fine, but not the ipad. i get the same errors with the 5 in some wifi dead spots that i have (as expected), but the ipad doesnt work at all next to the access point. 

i cant find any info to see if the old ipad is not supported. wanted to see if someone got it working before i start troubleshooting/upgrading my wifi.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Also curious how this works on iPad 1.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Only tried on iPad2 and iPad3 here, both of those work.

Dan


----------



## Hilltopper06 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have the original IPad and an IPad 3 and the stream works with both at the same time. I can't help you with the issues you may have but I can tell you this is works great on the IPad 1 (original). It does everything the IPad 3 does, it streams and downloads shows to take with you. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hilltopper06 said:


> I have the original IPad and an IPad 3 and the stream works with both at the same time. I can't help you with the issues you may have but I can tell you this is works great on the IPad 1 (original). It does everything the IPad 3 does, it streams and downloads shows to take with you.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thanks, it does help. its exactly what i was looking for. now to troubleshoot....


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 23, 2012)

Aero 1 said:


> thanks, it does help. its exactly what i was looking for. now to troubleshoot....


I use the 1 and it works great


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Any iPad should just work as long as it isn't jailbroken. (There is a solution if it is.)


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Arcady said:


> Any iPad should just work as long as it isn't jailbroken. (There is a solution if it is.)


why cant it be jailbroken?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The TiVo app checks to see if it is jailbroken, and shuts off streaming if it is.

There's an app you can install that will fix it. I don't jailbreak, so I don't know the details.


----------

